# src.conf parameter MALLOC_PRODUCTION or WITH_MALLOC_PRODUCTION ?



## Alain De Vos (Nov 19, 2021)

In order to remove checks do you put in src.conf for compiling the kernel,
MALLOC_PRODUCTION=yes
or
WITH_MALLOC_PRODUCTION=yes
?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2021)

You don't need to set any of those on -STABLE or -RELEASE versions.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # grep MALLOC_PRODUCTION /usr/src/UPDATING  
        debugging, define WITH_MALLOC_PRODUCTION in /etc/src.conf and rebuild
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # uname -KU
1400041 1400041
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # grep MALLOC_PRODUCTION /etc/src.conf
WITH_MALLOC_PRODUCTION=yes
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------

